# [Linktipp] Portfolios von Profis



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

Hallihallo,

hier mal ein Link, wo man sehr viele Portfolios von professionellen Fotografen findet. Bei den meisten ist auch eine eigene Website angegeben.

Wenn ihr mal Lust habt, Fotos anzuschauen ... klickt euch auf der Seite durchs Alphabet. 

Vielleicht können wir ja hier dann auch mal diskutieren, welcher Fotograf, welches Foto euch warum gefällt bzw. wo ihr die Aufmachung des Portfolios sehr passend und gut findet.

WORKBOOK.COM

Auf der Website gibts auch sehr interessante Portfolios von Illustratoren.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

Ok dann können wir hier ja ein kleines Photographisches Quartett starten. Schlag du ein Bild vor lightbox!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

Ok, ich stell mal dieses hier zur Diskussion.

Ich finde es sehr interessant, weil die Person mal nicht im Bildzentrum positioniert ist, Die Projektion auf den Stoff im Hintergrund finde ich auch sehr gelungen. Lichtmässig auch stimmungsvoll gemacht. Wirkt sehr einfach, aber atmosphärisch dicht.

my two cents
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

Das Model schauspielert gut - Licht und Schatten finde ich sehr schön eingesetzt.
Bin mir nur bei dem Sinn noch nicht ganz im Klaren:
Erinnert sie sich an eine vergangene Zeit als Basketballheldin oder gute Spielerin oder träumt sie von einer großen Karriere?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

Vielleicht "Profi-Basketballerin denkt an die gute alte Zeit, wo sie mit Freunden in der Garageneinfahrt just for fun Streetball gespielt hatte"?

Die Sedcard finde ich allerdings nicht so gelungen. Schwarzer Hintergrund ohne Pepp, Schrift langweilig.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

Das mag auch sein ja.

BTW: Meinst du ich kann die Photos aus der Galerie jetzt so wegschicken? Neue Rahmen usw.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Januar 2003)

Ich wollte nur schnell sagen, dass ich Tutorials.de verlassen werde.
Ich war in letzter Zeit so oft hier, dass ich euch richtig lieb gewonnen habe doch es ist vorbei.
Ich wünsche euch und dir lightbox im Speziellen (du weißt warum) noch viel Glück.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nochmal.
(mail@vincent-kleine.de)

Bye


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Januar 2003)

Was auch immer passiert ist, ich finde es sehr schade.
Mehr will ich mal an der Stelle nicht dazu schreiben.

Alles Gute
lightbox


----------

